# Cheap Public Notary



## mrsaurabhsharma

Hi Friends,

I am in the need of Public notary in Singapore to certify my documents for Australia skill assessment for Immigration Visa 189.

Does anyone knows any public notary who won't charge huge money.Please do let me know.

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## simonsays

the charges are pretty much same ..


----------



## wesmant

Hi Sourabh, you may want to ask in the thread "anyone from singapore migrating to Australia" i. aust Forum too. You might get some answer from those using such service


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

I did that btw I have already found the notary.Thanks


----------



## kkong

Hi Saurab, can you share with me the notary you used and the price please? I also need similar services, thanks.


----------



## joshi_6in

Hii
Could you please give details about the notary.
Iam also in need of getting documents certified 
Thank you


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Hi I used the below Notary..price I don't remember exactly but it was cheap

ANDREW EE & COMPANY
ADVOCATES & SOLICITORS
NOTARY PUBLIC
1 COLEMAN STREET
#02-40 THE ADELPHI
SINGAPORE 179803
TEL : 63389726

Thanks


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Hi kkong,

I used the below Notary..price I don't remember exactly but it was cheap

ANDREW EE & COMPANY
ADVOCATES & SOLICITORS
NOTARY PUBLIC
1 COLEMAN STREET
#02-40 THE ADELPHI
SINGAPORE 179803
TEL : 63389726

Thank


----------



## joshi_6in

Thank you Saurabh for the information
Much appreciated.
I hope to save some dollars by doing it singapore itself , rather than sending to India and certifying...



mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Hi I used the below Notary..price I don't remember exactly but it was cheap
> 
> ANDREW EE & COMPANY
> ADVOCATES & SOLICITORS
> NOTARY PUBLIC
> 1 COLEMAN STREET
> #02-40 THE ADELPHI
> SINGAPORE 179803
> TEL : 63389726
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pradeepgp

*Cheap public notary*



mrsaurabhsharma said:


> I did that btw I have already found the notary.Thanks


Hi Saurabh, I am Pradeep, I need to obtain my original copies of my academic certificates from India certified (notorised copies) for graduate education. Kindly let me have the contact details of the notary whom you made contact with. Thank you, Best regards, Pradeep.


----------

